# للبيع شقه مميزه مساحتها 132 متر بالنزهه الجديده



## اسلام محمد (5 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 14123
شقه مميزة للبيع بالنزهه الجديده مساحتها 132 متر عباره عن 
( 2غرف نوم و ليفنج و2 ريسبشين و2 حمام ومطبخ )
 الشقه الدور الرابع .... بها تكيفات 
	العماره بدون اسانسير 
	المطلوب 350 الف جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

